# Bathyscaphe Bracelet?



## DEMO111

Did anyone order the link bracelet for their Bathyscaphe? It looks pretty nice on the web site but was hoping to get some better pics see the end links and what it looks like installed on the watch.

Thanks.


----------



## Mondher

Same for me,

I've ordered it withe the Isofrane bracelet and will be waiting for pictures in case someone has ordered it with the SS bracelet.
Like Shannon, and in case there will be a mesh bracelet fabricated like the Omega Plo Prof, I will surely order one.
I think that it will be just awsome with the mesh bracelet |> and will weight something like 500 g :-!

My watch is on the way  and I am impatient to see it ( even though I will have to wait more because I live in Tunisia and the watch will be delivered in Switzerland where I've got familiy there. Afterwords, I'll have to find someone who will be coming to Tunisia in order to bring it to me :-s ).

Mondher


----------



## Eric L.

I too would consider ordering one for my incoming 300 if I saw more pics. Would love a mesh with ratcheting clasp.


----------



## William

I don't think it is available yet.
The timeframe was to be mid Jan.
I was told it was a straight endlink with an "integrated" (or fitted as I call it) endlink
coming out later.
Don't know much more.

Bill


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Pictures of the BS100 bracelets will be posted around the end of the month.



William said:


> I don't think it is available yet.
> The timeframe was to be mid Jan.
> I was told it was a straight endlink with an "integrated" (or fitted as I call it) endlink
> coming out later.
> Don't know much more.
> 
> Bill


----------



## dnslater

Just bumping this. Thinking about either a Doxa or the BS100 as my next big purchase later in the year. The bracelet fit may be what makes the difference for the Aquadive.


----------



## brettterry

I order my BS300 last Friday and got it this Monday. I wanted to get the bracelet and the mesh for it but the sales rep told me it wouldn't be available till mid-March. I will be buying both but the Isofrane with the BS300 is incredible together. I absolutely love my BS300. Thad


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Have not heard anything on the link bracelet but have heard that they have had talks with a well know maker of mesh bracelets and without divulging the name, you will not be disappointed. Mesh will be substantial, tight, balance the watch out and be ecstatically compatible with the watch.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Excellent news Bill :-!

I can't wait to have one! 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Deepdive

Maybe AD team should consider to make discount for a bundle mesh+bracelet, what do you think?


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Good try Deepdive.



Deepdive said:


> Maybe AD team should consider to make discount for a bundle mesh+bracelet, what do you think?


----------



## soberdave09

*i wonder if there nicer then these super engineer bracelets








































*


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Actually have not seen the link bracelet they have for sale.



soberdave09 said:


> *i wonder if there nicer then these super engineer bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Spring-Diver

soberdave09 said:


> *i wonder if there nicer then these super engineer bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The bracelet looks nice....I'm just not a fan of the generic end link.

I hope Aquadive uses a custom fitted end link that is flush with the case :-!

Just my 2 cents

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Deepdive

Hey AD team 

I am regularly looking on AD web for BS300 bracelet which should be released till BASEL as I know.

I am not going to buy aftermarket one, because I want signed one and mainly I need micro diver regulation on the clasp.


So, WHEN?


----------



## markrichardsonno9

I emailed on Monday this week asking for photos of the BS100 on both bracelets and got a reply saying they would take some the following day ( Tuesday ) and email them to me , I have not heard anything as yet and I have emailed them back a couple of times , does anyone know if they are picking up emails ?
i am looking forward to seeing the photos as I want to buy a bracelet for my BS100 ASAP 
mark


----------



## White Mule

Aquadive told me that the BS300 braclet would be released this week. Like eveyone else, I am looking forward to seeing the clasp. I would also like to see a mesh braclet similar to the PloProf (and clasp).


----------



## William

markrichardsonno9 said:


> I emailed on Monday this week asking for photos of the BS100 on both bracelets and got a reply saying they would take some the following day ( Tuesday ) and email them to me , I have not heard anything as yet and I have emailed them back a couple of times , does anyone know if they are picking up emails ?
> i am looking forward to seeing the photos as I want to buy a bracelet for my BS100 ASAP
> mark


Mark,
Congrats on the BS100.
Glad you got one. Can't wait for the bracelet either....................

Bill


----------



## markrichardsonno9

William said:


> Mark,
> Congrats on the BS100.
> Glad you got one. Can't wait for the bracelet either....................
> 
> Bill


Hi Bill , 
Thanks mate , it should be here in a week 

I just had a email back from Steve @ AD -

"The end links will be straight, not fitted. The HRV would be hampered if they were fitted tight against the case. Since the case lugs on the 100 & 300 are already straight, and short, a fitted end link isn't necessary, just as the original vintage Aquadive TimeDepth 50 case/lugs were "

I gotta say this is a shame as fitted endlinks would look awesome and i,m sure it could be done ala Doxa which has similar short lugs .
As for the HE valve , is this really a issue , we are talking about helium here :-s A fitted end link would not block the HE valve ? even a tight fit ? Surely you would need a rubber gasket to completely block it ?


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Looking at this pic, the lugs are very short and straight, and not curved like most others. Think these are some of the shortest (and straight) lugs out there. UTS' are very similar, and they do not use a fitted end link on their bracelets. I don't like when there is a fitted end link, and then a large link in the center of that, that hooks to the rest of the bracelet and enables the bracelet to rotate up and down in order to fit the watch and wrist. Think the reason the endlink probably isn't fitted on the aquadive is because of the short lugs, so you use an unfitted endlink that rotates at the point of contact (which would be the springbars) and that enables the bracelet to rotate up and down at a closer point of contact, and in essence fit the wrist much better. I've seen some photos of just the naked case on the 100 and 300 and it looks to me that the center poriton of the two-part HRV is domed. If so, I don't think that would allow for a flush fit of a fitted endlink. Just my observations, I am not an engineer or watchmaker. I have seen some pics here of other bracelets on the 100 and 300, and those bracelets had straight endlinks and they looked very good on these watches, because they have such short and straight endlinks. Whatever the final outcome is, no way you can please everyone.

Keep in mind these pics are enlarged many times over actual size, so shortness of lugs is even smaller than it appears in pics.









Here you can see the HRV poking out, and also see where it has rubbed against leather strap making a mark,

https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/bs-300-h18-alligator-657312.html


----------



## William

markrichardsonno9 said:


> Hi Bill ,
> Thanks mate , it should be here in a week
> 
> I just had a email back from Steve @ AD -
> 
> "The end links will be straight, not fitted. The HRV would be hampered if they were fitted tight against the case. Since the case lugs on the 100 & 300 are already straight, and short, a fitted end link isn't necessary, just as the original vintage Aquadive TimeDepth 50 case/lugs were "
> 
> I gotta say this is a shame as fitted endlinks would look awesome and i,m sure it could be done ala Doxa which has similar short lugs .
> As for the HE valve , is this really a issue , we are talking about helium here :-s A fitted end link would not block the HE valve ? even a tight fit ? Surely you would need a rubber gasket to completely block it ?


Great!!!!
You will really like this watch.
I think a fitted end link could be done but would probably be cost prohibitive. I would guess the link on the HEV side could have a slight indentation to allow for the HEV function or don't use solid endlink (sorry for saying that).
At first I was a bit concerned but the watch is so nice that I really trust AD to make it look fantastic.
The lugs are really short as others have mentioned. I bought a 2-piece ZULU and the ends were too thick to fit in the lugs so the springbars would not hit the holes.

Bill


----------



## William

Was all the bracelet talk just rumor????
Sent emil to AD several days ago an no repsonse.


----------



## PloProf Pimp

William said:


> Was all the bracelet talk just rumor????
> Sent emil to AD several days ago an no repsonse.


I've already seen pictures of the mesh bracelet that was recently released, so I'm sure the other bracelet isn't a rumor. I think both bracelets were made by outside vendors? So I would guess the construction delay is probably not controlled by Aquadive? Delays are very common in this hobby, I see them all the time with many brands on the forums.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*I've just been informed by AQUADIVE that they finally have the bracelets in stock, and are now in the process of blasting and brushing them to their specs, and engraving the clasps. When they are finally complete and ready to ship, pics and info will be posted on the forum and website. Thanks for your interest.*


----------



## William

William said:


> Was all the bracelet talk just rumor????
> Sent emil to AD several days ago an no repsonse.


Sorry for the tone of this post. Reading it back it sounded harsh as I didn't mean to question the coming of the bracelet. I was talking about the pics. Also understand the guys at AD get many emails and work, pretty much, seven days a week which I sometimes take for granted.
Anyway, still looking forward to the pics and purchase.

Bill


----------



## DEMO111

W. C. Bartlett said:


> *I've just been informed by AQUADIVE that they finally have the bracelets in stock, and are now in the process of blasting and brushing them to their specs, and engraving the clasps. When they are finally complete and ready to ship, pics and info will be posted on the forum and website. Thanks for your interest.*


Bill, thanks for the update. I'll be looking forward to seeing some photos. ....Heck, send me the bracelet and I'll take the photos!.


----------



## William

DEMO111 said:


> Bill, thanks for the update. I'll be looking forward to seeing some photos. ....Heck, send me the bracelet and I'll take the photos!.


I vote for that. Love Dave's pics............

Bill


----------



## GriffonSec

Hate digging up dead threads, but this was better than starting a new one.

Has anyone picked up the new linked bracelet for the 100/300 yet? Would love to see on the wrist shots if you have them!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Here is a link that has pics of the 300 on the link bracelet.

BS 300 ON BRACELET


----------



## GriffonSec

Thanks, but that's the Insignium bracelet, not AD's 5 link. All I've seen are the pics AD has on the website, but I really like the way it's designed, and wondered if anyone had pics of it on an actual watch.

_on edit_ Found the link to the bracelet I'm referring to: https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/scans-new-divers-bracelet-655782.html


----------



## Eric L.

Is the beads of rice available for the BS300 yet?


----------



## DEMO111

Still no new photos? :-s


----------



## Eric L.

DEMO111 said:


> Still no new photos? :-s


Presumably there was actually a bracelet that was made (hence the old photos) but never of the endlinks. I'd still be interested in the bracelet if they had updated info, oh well.


----------



## amckiwi

My AD BS 300 bracelet is due soon
I will ake some photos when i get it.
Stu


----------



## GriffonSec

amckiwi said:


> My AD BS 300 bracelet is due soon
> I will ake some photos when i get it.
> Stu


Please do!


----------



## Eric L.

amckiwi said:


> My AD BS 300 bracelet is due soon
> I will ake some photos when i get it.
> Stu


So they are selling the beads of rice bracelet now? Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## arutlosjr11

Congrats... Looking forward to your pics!


----------



## amckiwi

Just heard it will be sent with my bronze 
Hope the wait is not much longer
Stu


----------



## Eric L.

I posted pics of my recently received Aquadive BOR bracelet for the BS300 here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f459/beads-rice-bracelet-bs300-arrived-pictures-761480.html#post5546159


----------



## E55/SLK320

I love the sailcloth strap that came with my Bathyscaphe. The quality is amazing. I recently bought the Artem deployent clasp to preserve the strap. The Artem clasp fits perfectly and just feels like quality.


----------

